# On the ugliest day! A slob



## Sps2 (Sep 6, 2015)

Caught this 29 inch slob on fish bites in perdido.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice big ugly joker!!! Congrats!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Fun to catch, bad to eat. Good job!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice one !


----------



## t time (Mar 6, 2015)

Good catch which flavor did you use an how big of piece


----------



## Sps2 (Sep 6, 2015)

pre-cut pink shrimp.


----------

